# Word for the day  gauche



## Josiah (Apr 26, 2015)

gauche
[gohsh] 

adjective

1. lacking social grace, sensitivity, or acuteness; awkward; crude; tactless:

Their exquisite manners always make me feel gauche.

synonyms:	awkward, gawky, inelegant, graceless, ungraceful, ungainly, maladroit, klutzy, inept

His gauche table manners make me cringe, especially when he tries to talk with his mouth full.


----------



## Ina (Apr 26, 2015)

Good one Josiah.  I remember using that word as a teenager to sound sophisticated.  :wave:


----------



## Josiah (Apr 26, 2015)

Ina said:


> Good one Josiah.  I remember using that word as a teenager to sound sophisticated.  :wave:



When you're a teenager that's good reason to use a word. Still works for me as an adult.


----------

